
Germany unveils zero-emissions train that only emits steam (2016) - lelf
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/europe/germany-unveils-zero-emissions-train-only-emits-steam-lower-saxony-hydrogen-powered-a7391581.html
======
jimsmart
Article is dated 2016

~~~
dang
Thanks!

